# If my husband doesn't.......... ::a vent::



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do something with this whether he bought last month I am going to go out and butcher him myself!!!!!! :veryangry: Okay, so I am not heartless, but this boy HAS TO GO. My herd doesn't like him, and he has been nothing but trouble since he got here. He keeps finding ways to sneak out of the fence. Today I am pretty sure he climbed it <field fencing>, and I don't need him showing the others bad things! He's just sooooo disrespectful of routines, and well everything if that makes sense.

I was standing in the kitchen about an hour ago getting ready to wash dishes and looked out, saw all the goats running across the pen, and then I look further back and the whether was on the other side of the fence. I don't know if he actually climbed out or if he snuck out through the creek - it's been dry all summer and we have fixed it so the goats can't get out but he will delibrately go over and push and wedge his head trying to get out. Yesterday he got out as well and some of the others followed.

He wants to save this goat for Christmas I think? Uh....good luck cause if he don't do it this week, I'll sell him! I don't need any more drama...

Okay I am done with my vent now...!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Uhhgg..that sounds so frustrating! I would just tell hubby that this goat has GOT TO GO! Before ya know it the others will start following his escape routines. Hope you can figure something out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry.... you have a mistiff maker and yes.... it doesn't take long before he teaches the others bad habits...  ....goats are very smart......I agree with Kylee..... tell your husband that..... good luck..... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I am going to have a chat with him when he gets home from work. This goat is very very frustrating. He did get out through the creek <again> thankfully it wasn't over or through the fence. There is an old pile of tires beyond the goat pen, and we had used some to help block the opening for the creek <it's been dry for months now>, so I redid it and put a few more tires. I hope we don't have any more problems. 
He keeps saying the goat is for later, well we have a chest freezer.... so he has no excuses. Fresh meat? Well sell this goat and get one right around Christmas! I definitely don't want our goats developing bad habits like this.


----------



## TroutRiver (Oct 14, 2010)

I had an escapee over the summer who eventually taught all of my goats how to get out. He did become meat, but we waited too long and ended up having to replace all of our fencing because the rest of our goats learned how to sneak under it. 

Frozen meat will still be good for Christmas!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks, I am going to have a chat with him when he gets home from work.


 How did it go? :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe he overheard you say he was going to be Christmas dinner and now he is trying to run away! :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

Ok all jokes aside though, hopefully hubby offs him soon so this goaty doesn't teach your entire herd bad habits....we all know how quickly bad habits are picked up and how impossible they are to break!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Maybe he overheard you say he was going to be Christmas dinner and now he is trying to run away! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


 :ROFL: But thanksgiving is closer..... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's still here! But he's calmed down a lot. I feel sorry for him though, he's just not happy at all  The herd won't accept him, and won't let him sleep with them in the barn, the buck makes sure of that  Especially since one of he does was in heat recently he was running this boy off and chasing him, etc. But he never hurt him otherwise the buck would have gone in a pen, because I won't tolerate him hurting this boy. 
I think my husband's family might want him for Christmas eve dinner? I'm not sure. But he needs to be gone by then because the meat is going to be soooo goaty if they don't, and as miserable as he seems? I know it's because the others just refuse to accept him, except for my youngest doeling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man.... poor guy.....you could pen him up....with a buddy... like the youngest doeling.... if she is to young to breed...to your buck... ...until it is time for butcher..... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've tried that, and he goes crazy, and being the escape goat he is....  I think once we get the roof on the run in shed, he'll be happier since I know some of the girls will sleep in there too, they won't right now with no roof <obviously LOL>. We should have a roof on it this weekend, fingers crossed! Would have been done sooner, but hubby didn't like the way he did it the first time.

Today he is back to being naughty... just after I posted earlier! He must have known what I was thinking...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what a booger..... :doh: :help:


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

There's always the freezer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Trace - I keep telling my husband that LOL

Between the antics our buck is pulling <being seperated from everyone into his own pen...can't say I blame him for not liking it...>, and the stuff this guy pulls...I am ready to pull my hair out! He's just soooo disrespectful and naughty.

What's bad is the fact...we have 3 fullblooded boers here, the whether, buck, and a young doe. They are the ones ALWAYS getting into trouble. My percentage/non papered does are the quiet ones.

Weird huh?

Anyway, you can pull the whether by his horns all you want, he's stubborn as heck.
Yesterday I learned the only way you can get his attention is to hold his ears. I know it sounds mean, but when it's feeding time and he's jumping on you, getting in the way, tripping you, and getting crazy, a tap, smack on the nose doesn't work. Grabbing the horns is a laugh. He's like a vulture <LOL>. So when I grab an ear, he knows I mean business, and I won't let go until all 4 feet are on the ground and he isn't getting all crazy. Sure they all get excited at mealtime...but whew.... A tap on the nose, and my girls listen, they also don't go too crazy with jumping on me.

All 5 does and 1 doeling can't cause as much trouble in a month, as this goat causes in about a week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Whatever it takes right...grabbing ears or whatever works...can't blame you.... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I feel bad doing that though, but it's the only way he will partially co operate  He's soooo naughty...OMG, not kidding. He's always trying to sneak out, he's being really disruptive. My herd queen has no patience for him, and neither do most of the other does. He was trying to push my youngest doe around, and her mama stepped in and showed him she meant business <herd queen>. 
But he's not mean, he's a nice boy, but he's not pet quality, in fact, my 4yo doesnt even want to go into the pen anymore because of him  he's never hurt her, but I guess his buddy bunted her and scared her <that's why he was the first to go!>. I really can't wait for things to get back to normal, especially since our first preggo doe is due in 3 weeks, I want my daughter to spend all the time she wants in the pen, and not be worried that the whether will bother her <he won't ,but she is still scared...>. I told her all she has to do is go up to Snow White <herd queen>, and she won't let that whether near her....My daughter and Snow White are best buddies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't feel bad.... you have to control him one way... or another...as he forces you ...to do so..... :hug:


----------

